# moving to california need some info



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

so i live in jersey and im moving to california in less than a week my car will go on a trailer and i will pick it up in cali. i just need some info. like are tints illegal im guessing hell yeah and as for exhaust i know they must be too cuz of the smog shit out there correct?

does anyone know a place in the los angeles area where they would pass me in inspection cuz i got tints and a big ass exhaust that covers my rear bumper in sut it throws out smoke at full throttle and shoots flames and smoke when it back fires ( i love boost )

what other precautions should i have when driving out there. how safe are b13's from getting stolen? any info will help thanks


----------



## hahaitzskippy (Sep 12, 2010)

i dont even think you will make it to a smog station... you either attract too much attention from your loud car with a black bumper from the police...

you can check all of the CA driving and boating laws here
2010 Vehicle Code General Provisions and Divisions 1 thru 18: Table of Contents

exhaust laws
California Vehicle Code Division 12 Chapter 5 Article 2 Table of Contents

somethings about tint
V C Section 26708 Material Obstructing or Reducing Driver x2019 s View
V C Section 26708.5 Transparent Materials

smog is another issue

and theft... all depends on where you go and what you have on and in your car.

all i can say is good luck.


----------



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

hahaitzskippy said:


> i dont even think you will make it to a smog station... you either attract too much attention from your loud car with a black bumper from the police...
> 
> you can check all of the CA driving and boating laws here
> 2010 Vehicle Code General Provisions and Divisions 1 thru 18: Table of Contents
> ...


actually ive been in CA for 3 months now and everytime i see a cop nothing happens. once a cop saw me and slowed down so i can pass him and i guess he saw my jersey plate and just sped away. another one just looked at me like "wtf you doing here" lol and at night i had my purple HID's beaming in the cops face and he didnt pull me over or nothing =) my car is garage kept so im not worried about it getting stolen and before i get home i make sure knowone is following me.


----------

